# Ruth can you help reasure us?



## Katehurley (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Ruth
I had a miscarriage at the beginning of April and had still not had a bleed since then.The woman at the EPU told me to do a pregnancy test just in case and  I got a  . I was in total shock very worried and scared as I had not taken folic acid and had a few drinks as I hadn't been aware that I had ovulated so soon after, or that I was pregnant again. I had a scan yesterday that showed I was 7 wks and 3 days and a good heartbeat was seen. My husband and I were so happy until we saw the nurse on the EPU who told me I should have waited until I had a bleed.She then went on to say we would have been advised to use contraception (which i can say hand on heart that we were not as hubby is very good at remembering what is said) and that I was lucky I had not had another miscarriage and my chances were still high. She said it is now hard for them to give accurate dates and they will have to do a longer scan to make sure there are no abnormalities which is common when this happens. Needless to say we went from being happy to really upset and shocked in a matter of minutes. Can you offer any reassurance to make us feel a bit better again 
sorry for the long post
Kate


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi
I am sure ruth will give you assurance - i have read many stories of people who have got pregnant straight after a miscarriage with no problems.
so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  The nurse to me seemed a little insensitive especially with having a miscarriage before ... i would relax, you have a heatbeat - many people have had the odd drink not knowing they are pregant and you do get folic acid in food as well so you will have been getting some anyway.
Heres wishing you all the luck with this pregnancy


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry I can't give you 'official' reassurance but my cousin had the same thing happened and went on to have a very healthy little girl....

the insensitivity of this 'nurse' is astounding...until she actually knows there is a problem she should not utter a word.....it amazes me at times...yes there MAY be a higher chance but there is also a higher chance of someone of my age having a downs baby,...does she tell all expectant mothers over 40 that they shouldn't be happy they are pregnant until they have had all the checks done.....!! 

What c*w

Please try not to worry.....

I am sure that Ruth will try to help but don't worry if she doesn't get back to you until tomorrow cos I think she answers posts more in the morning...

Why don't you ring up the EPU and ask to speak to someone else and tell them how upset you are

Take care

Croc


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there, i can't believe the insensitivity of that nurse.  At the end of the day, all pregnancys carry risks and it doesn't stop anyone being happy that they are pg.  Enjoy your pregnancy and try to forget about that nurse.  

Also, i drank when i was pg with my ds and he is the healthiest boy i know !  Think how many babies are conceived after a boozy night !

Jennifer xx

ps - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Kate, am still here!!!
Firstly,     Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!!!!!
As has already been said, the main thing is you are pregnant and that you have seen a heartbeat!!!!! Alot of women get pregnant straight after misc and though there is a slightly greater risk of misc, I would say that increased risk is gone now as you have got this far. I can´t take away the possibility of misc as everyone is at risk until they have that baby in their arms but you are at no higher risk from this point on. Might be worth asking them to check your progesterone level to ensure you have enough of that in your system but that´s the only thing I would suggest at this stage. Otherwise, enjoy the experience and I hope you get all the way to 40 weeks this time.

Ruth


----------



## Katehurley (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you for all your replies. I feel better now . My DH and I are going to go out for a meal tonight to celebrate, which we were going to do yesterday until we met the nurse!. Will relax and start to enjoy this pregnancy a bit more now, even if I  may have to go up a dress size already!!! .
Sending    and   to everyone who is ttc or are expecting at the moment.
Kate


----------

